

Subreedit For : BitMessage Channels and Contacts - TheAuditor
http://www.reddit.com/r/BMChan/

======
charlesism
"Bitmessage is a P2P communications protocol used to send encrypted messages
to another person or to many subscribers. It is decentralized and trustless,
meaning that you need-not inherently trust any entities like root certificate
authorities. It uses strong authentication which means that the sender of a
message cannot be spoofed, and it aims to hide "non-content" data, like the
sender and receiver of messages, from passive eavesdroppers like those running
warrantless wiretapping programs."

[https://bitmessage.org/wiki/Main_Page](https://bitmessage.org/wiki/Main_Page)

tldr: It's like encrypted IRC (without an IRC server).

